# Sulawesi shrimp



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone seen these in the US yet? I think they need water conditions that aren't compatible with plants unfortunately.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3054


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, they are kept and sold by local shrimp hobbyists here and there now in the US. They are quite hard to acclimate, sensitive little guys; however, once they adjust to the aquarium, things should do well. They should do fine with plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

all the shrimp on that link look cool. I bet they're expensive.


----------

